# Vortex



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I got vortex on my phone last night.let me say I love it. It is so awesome being able to customize all the little things on your phone. I did it with 605 and not 602. Everything runs prefect so far. Wondering if I will run into any problems or not. The only thing I noticed was my bat life wasn't wat I expected. It is my first day tho also and I spent lots of time customizing so that might have wore it down alot. Just wondering wat your opinions are on running it on 605 as aposed to 602.


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

millersss said:


> Well I got vortex on my phone last night.let me say I love it. It is so awesome being able to customize all the little things on your phone. I did it with 605 and not 602. Everything runs prefect so far. Wondering if I will run into any problems or not. The only thing I noticed was my bat life wasn't wat I expected. It is my first day tho also and I spent lots of time customizing so that might have wore it down alot. Just wondering wat your opinions are on running it on 605 as aposed to 602.


It's a great rom I have been running it for over a week now and I love it.have had no problems so far.Battery life for me has been outstanding. I am using android overclock to under volt and under clock slightly .I tested my phone couple days ago. I used it non stop playing games browsing reading forums ext..and got 7hrs 15 mins.
When I was on stock using same settings in android overclock I could only get about 4 doing this .
Aa far as your question goes if you are on vortex 2.9 it is 605 .it doesn't matter if you installed from 602 or 605..


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

ya it is an awesome app. Mine today ( witch is the first day) lasted for 9 hours with mediocre use. Witch it seems it lated about the same as my stock one would have.

Edit: wats the advantage of under volting and under clocking?


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

millersss said:


> ya it is an awesome app. Mine today ( witch is the first day) lasted for 9 hours with mediocre use. Witch it seems it lated about the same as my stock one would have.
> 
> Edit: wats the advantage of under volting and under clocking?


Gaining more battery life. I have mine set at 900mhz using low voltage seems to give me about an extra hr or so on my battery.I have gotten around 18 to 22hrs with normal daily use with this rom. I could never get half that on stock.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

I might have to try that. I could use extra battery life. How do you change the lock screen image?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

millersss said:


> I might have to try that. I could use extra battery life. How do you change the lock screen image?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Not sure on the lockscreen. You can theme the rom. I am using orange river theme by wulf. He has a few more for vortex also.


----------



## cubswin326 (Jun 11, 2011)

jdcmusicman said:


> Not sure on the lockscreen. You can theme the rom. I am using orange river theme by wulf. He has a few more for vortex also.


If you use Go Launcher EX (free on the market) you can also get GO Locker (free) which will allow you to change up the lock screen and also the wall paper on the lock screen.

I do not think there is a way to do it native to the ROM itself.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

If you havent done this yet calibrated your battery. Get the app battery calibration ,free in market. Or you can do it via bootstrap. The app is super easy to use. As far as the lock screen image goes you will have to find a app to help change it. Get Multipicture live wallpaper from the market. It has a option to change the image on the lock screen. You can also set a picture for all the screens on the phone. Go to the vortex rom thread and post some questions. You will get more help there plus the dev Devortex might chime in and help you out.


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

cubswin326 said:


> If you use Go Launcher EX (free on the market) you can also get GO Locker (free) which will allow you to change up the lock screen and also the wall paper on the lock screen.
> 
> I do not think there is a way to do it native to the ROM itself.


Haha I don't know why I didn't think of that because I use Go launcher. Had a dumb moment I guess haha


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

I have go launcher with the four key lock screen but I doing like the image it comes with. Thanks for all the help guys. I will def do the battery calibrate. I have only used the phone today for a couple texts, used the calc for about five minutes and then on here twice today and its already sitting at 80%.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

